# Jerry Sandusky 45 Counts! Wow!



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

Jerry Sandusky was convicted of 45 counts of sexually abusing children! The worst part? He will still be living more comfortably than some of the kids he abused, while he is in prison. Isnt that pathetic?

Find out what obamas administration has to say about that by signing this petition!

https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitions/%21/petition/fix-prison-system-and-level-luxuries-given-criminals/blKYS2k3?utm_source=wh.gov&utm_medium=shorturl&utm_campaign=shorturl

Please if you wont sign at the very least pass it on!


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Child molestors are the lowest forms of life in a prison. If he is not in solitary his life is in danger. So how will he be living good. Having to look over his shoulder or all alone in solitary for the rest of his life.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Child molestors are the lowest forms of life in a prison. If he is not in solitary his life is in danger. So how will he be living good. Having to look over his shoulder or all alone in solitary for the rest of his life.


I thought that was a myth, no? Just something that was falsely portrayed by Hollywood.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

razorloves said:


> I thought that was a myth, no? Just something that was falsely portrayed by Hollywood.


 ask Jeffrey dhalmer that question. Oh yeah he was killed in the prison shower.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

